# SetBounds auf JPanel geht nicht!



## peter220 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe ein JPanel und möchte darauf jetzt einen Butten genau platzieren. Das versuche ich jetzt mit setBounds, aber das klappt nicht, der Butten wird nicht angezeigt. Wo ist der Fehler?


[JAVA=1]import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Quiz extends JFrame {
   private JButton button;
   private JPanel panel;

   public Quiz(String title) {
      super(title);
      setSize(600, 500);
      setLocationRelativeTo(null);

      button = new JButton("Hallo");
      panel = new JPanel();
      panel.setLayout(null);

      panel.add(button, BorderLayout.WEST);
      button.setBounds(100,100,100,100);
   }

   public static void main(String[] args) {
      new Quiz("Quiz").setVisible(true);
   }
}[/code]


----------



## eRaaaa (24. Mai 2010)

du solltest das Panel natürlich auch noch dem Frame hinzufügen 
[java=20]
      add(panel);
[/code]


----------



## peter220 (24. Mai 2010)

Danke Schön für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

